# Floor repair help , first timer



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

alright , I already did a post about my floor flexing well after a few fishing trips , I kinda stepped off the deck hard and my floor is starting to crack on the crease of the edge . I'm going to do a whole floor repair . And maybe add a center console .. So where do I start , I am handy and have tools I've worked fiber glass before but not for a boat . Anyone care to help me out ???? I have already invested so much in the boat that I have to do this one myself . View media item 869View media item 851


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

That sucks, sorry to hear. You will get a lot of good info on here regarding the best way to fix it.


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

el9surf said:


> That sucks, sorry to hear. You will get a lot of good info on here regarding the best way to fix it.


I hope so so far nothing


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

You may have better luck posting in the bragging/build section.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Eskiffman said:


> I hope so so far nothing


Sorry the community was unable give you instant gratification.

Two ways to approach. Take the entire liner out or just cut the sole out. Which way?


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

DuckNut said:


> Sorry the community was unable give you instant gratification.
> 
> Two ways to approach. Take the entire liner out or just cut the sole out. Which way?


Which way is easier ?which way is the right way ?


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

My view on things like this. You never know what to do until you start doing some digging. Don't over think it. Since you said you plan on repairing the floor. Me, I would cut it out and put a stringer down the middle. What material you going to use for the floor? Also cut the floor out then take a picture then it will be better for people to guide you.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Is there a liner or is the floor the skin of the hull?


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

el9surf said:


> Is there a liner or is the floor the skin of the hull?


There is a liner


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

CodyW said:


> My view on things like this. You never know what to do until you start doing some digging. Don't over think it. Since you said you plan on repairing the floor. Me, I would cut it out and put a stringer down the middle. What material you going to use for the floor? Also cut the floor out then take a picture then it will be better for people to guide you.


What's best material to use ? I figure wood since deck and everything else has wood .


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Be patient, wait a day or two for the guys that have some experience to chime in. Shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Eskiff - I have seen this boat listed on Craigslist in Florida. If you paid anywhere near the asking price, you need to contact the seller. This is what I would do. I understand that this was a private sale, but still, the seller at the very least needs to provide you with some build specs since this is a home made skiff (am I correct in this assumption?) or at least it is a "re-build." He or she needs to explain what that sole/ liner is made of and how it is supported and tabbed in. This info will be helpful for your repair job. Again, this is the least that I would demand... 

But demands don't mean much, and you should be prepared for no reply. In that case you will need to investigate the issue yourself. "Probe" holes can help with diagnosis. A hole saw that can take a pseudo "core sample" of the sole will help some (I would start with a small one, 1/2" but may go up to a 3" hole), and you may be able to sneak a light into the probe hole to examine stringer placement (if it exists). Remember, if there isn't an issue, you can repair these probes without too much trouble, especially if you save the hole cutouts from drilling.

Small skiffs have some give, especially if there used to be bench seats before that would have provided stiffness. Go slow, take lots of photos, and be patient. See if you could take photos of the flex by using some measuring device like a ruler and string slung across the gunnels and weight the sole down with coolers, 5gal buckets of water, etc. And take a photo of the crack on the crease of the edge that you described. This community can help you, but you must not panic above all else.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Eskiffman said:


> What's best material to use ? I figure wood since deck and everything else has wood .


Wood is an excellent core for a floor. Just make sure you seal both sides of the wood. I used 3/8 ply on my boat and when I glassed both side it was very solid.


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

yobata said:


> Eskiff - I have seen this boat listed on Craigslist in Florida. If you paid anywhere near the asking price, you need to contact the seller. This is what I would do. I understand that this was a private sale, but still, the seller at the very least needs to provide you with some build specs since this is a home made skiff (am I correct in this assumption?) or at least it is a "re-build." He or she needs to explain what that sole/ liner is made of and how it is supported and tabbed in. This info will be helpful for your repair job. Again, this is the least that I would demand...
> 
> But demands don't mean much, and you should be prepared for no reply. In that case you will need to investigate the issue yourself. "Probe" holes can help with diagnosis. A hole saw that can take a pseudo "core sample" of the sole will help some (I would start with a small one, 1/2" but may go up to a 3" hole), and you may be able to sneak a light into the probe hole to examine stringer placement (if it exists). Remember, if there isn't an issue, you can repair these probes without too much trouble, especially if you save the hole cutouts from drilling.
> 
> Small skiffs have some give, especially if there used to be bench seats before that would have provided stiffness. Go slow, take lots of photos, and be patient. See if you could take photos of the flex by using some measuring device like a ruler and string slung across the gunnels and weight the sole down with coolers, 5gal buckets of water, etc. And take a photo of the crack on the crease of the edge that you described. This community can help you, but you must not panic above all else.


Thanks for the reply I contacted seller 2 days after I purchased . And after I told him my issues her never replied back . So it's on me now, I actually want to fix then most likely sell , I think I've realized I eventually want a little bigger skiff.


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

Also btw I'm in Miami so if there is anyone local who could walk me through I'd really appreciate and pay for your time and not asking to get your hands dirty


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Eskiffman said:


> Also btw I'm in Miami so if there is anyone local who could walk me through I'd really appreciate and pay for your time and not asking to get your hands dirty


Can you take some closeup photos of the crack and the flex of the floor with a level or string and ruler?


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

yobata said:


> Can you take some closeup photos of the crack and the flex of the floor with a level or string and ruler?


I can take a close up of the crack , but the floor flex only happens in chop , the slightest Tiniest chop will make it flex the bigger the chop the more the flex . Let alone I've only had this boat in fresh water canals and I can see plenty of flex , I couldn't imagine running a real chop in the bay .


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

Sorry about your luck! That sure looks like a Savage Creek boat. I would try researching any common problems with that boat if it is in fact a Savage Creek. Does it have a HIN number?


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

goon squad said:


> Sorry about your luck! That sure looks like a Savage Creek boat. I would try researching any common problems with that boat if it is in fact a Savage Creek. Does it have a HIN number?


Thanks , I just googled savage creek and its the most similar , mine might even use the same hull


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

There's no easy way to do it right. If the deck/hull is flexing as you describe, chances are the problem isn't in just the deck. You'll probably need to cut the deck out entirely and make repairs to whatever stringers and/or ribs you find. To estimate the magnitude of the problem you could cut a few inspection ports in the deck, but this would probably just be extra effort. Once the internal repairs are done, replace the deck with 3/8 marine ply glassed using epoxy resin on both sides. It's a tough, nasty, itchy job, especially in summer heat and humidity.


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

Vertigo said:


> There's no easy way to do it right. If the deck/hull is flexing as you describe, chances are the problem isn't in just the deck. You'll probably need to cut the deck out entirely and make repairs to whatever stringers and/or ribs you find. To estimate the magnitude of the problem you could cut a few inspection ports in the deck, but this would probably just be extra effort. Once the internal repairs are done, replace the deck with 3/8 marine ply glassed using epoxy resin on both sides. It's a tough, nasty, itchy job, especially in summer heat and humidity.


I just realized it is a savage creek tunnel hull . And I found post on here of the guy who sold it to me , I just realized I got really ripped off


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

yobata said:


> Eskiff - I have seen this boat listed on Craigslist in Florida. If you paid anywhere near the asking price, you need to contact the seller. This is what I would do. I understand that this was a private sale, but still, the seller at the very least needs to provide you with some build specs since this is a home made skiff (am I correct in this assumption?) or at least it is a "re-build." He or she needs to explain what that sole/ liner is made of and how it is supported and tabbed in. This info will be helpful for your repair job. Again, this is the least that I would demand...
> 
> But demands don't mean much, and you should be prepared for no reply. In that case you will need to investigate the issue yourself. "Probe" holes can help with diagnosis. A hole saw that can take a pseudo "core sample" of the sole will help some (I would start with a small one, 1/2" but may go up to a 3" hole), and you may be able to sneak a light into the probe hole to examine stringer placement (if it exists). Remember, if there isn't an issue, you can repair these probes without too much trouble, especially if you save the hole cutouts from drilling.
> 
> Small skiffs have some give, especially if there used to be bench seats before that would have provided stiffness. Go slow, take lots of photos, and be patient. See if you could take photos of the flex by using some measuring device like a ruler and string slung across the gunnels and weight the sole down with coolers, 5gal buckets of water, etc. And take a photo of the crack on the crease of the edge that you described. This community can help you, but you must not panic above all else.


Im now starting to realize how bad I got ripped off , I found the guys post on here who sold me the boat .


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I know for a fact savage creek did not bond liner to hull. Perhaps a little at the transom. Pull the rub rail, remove screws and deck. Repair and glass in some bracing and put it back in. Fix the Crack up to and sell it quick


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> I know for a fact savage creek did not bond liner to hull. Perhaps a little at the transom. Pull the rub rail, remove screws and deck. Repair and glass in some bracing and put it back in. Fix the Crack up to and sell it quick


I


Capnredfish said:


> I know for a fact savage creek did not bond liner to hull. Perhaps a little at the transom. Pull the rub rail, remove screws and deck. Repair and glass in some bracing and put it back in. Fix the Crack up to and sell it quick


i have just never done this before , and now after realizing what I have , I'm not sure if it's worth investing anymore time or money . Or just call it a loss and sell for cheap . ???


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Eskiffman said:


> I
> 
> i have just never done this before , and now after realizing what I have , I'm not sure if it's worth investing anymore time or money . Or just call it a loss and sell for cheap . ???


Go to the Bateu website and buy some epoxy, glass and 3/8 marine fir. The fir is like $40 a sheet and 1.5 gallons of epoxy is around $80. For $200 worth of materials you can start recouping more of your money back. Or you could fix up the boat and maybe when it is done right you will go back to liking it...


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

yobata said:


> Go to the Bateu website and buy some epoxy, glass and 3/8 marine fir. The fir is like $40 a sheet and 1.5 gallons of epoxy is around $80. For $200 worth of materials you can start recouping more of your money back. Or you could fix up the boat and maybe when it is done right you will go back to liking it...


I am in Miami, in a area with a few small shops that that's all that they sell . I just need a walk through or someone to tell me what to do and how to start .


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Eskiffman said:


> I am in Miami, in a area with a few small shops that that's all that they sell . I just need a walk through or someone to tell me what to do and how to start .


You can start reading through some of the build threads in the Bragging Section. Here is a link to a guy who tore out his old floor and put a new one in (although there aren't detailed pics of each step) - http://www.microskiff.com/threads/14ft-warren-skiff-build.38841/

The place to start is by taking some photos and posting them so we can help you. Then you will have to cut out the old liner being careful that you don't damage the actual hull bottom.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Or you add material cost estimate and your time. Deduct that from what you paid and sell. Of course try for more. Some people might not care about the problem.


----------



## Eskiffman (May 23, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Or you add material cost estimate and your time. Deduct that from what you paid and sell. Of course try for more. Some people might not care about the problem.


I'm posting for for sale , and explaining the issue unlike the last guy and I'll take the lost. Could be a great skiff for someone else


----------

